
How A State Plans to Turn Coal Country into Coding Country - nickdibari
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/10/us/wyoming-computer-science.html
======
bediger4000
By what process does a state like Wyoming decide to subsidize a particular
industry? Because that's what this is, the state of Wyoming subsidizing the
tech industry. The USA has apparently decided that all education is just
vocational, in service to business, to prepare workers. I guess I'm cool with
that, although my own experience with education differs. But what I want to
know is how we as a society decide which businesses get the leg up of having
an already trained workforce coming out of public schools.

The counterpoint here, where some states (Oklahoma and Kansas come to mind)
decide to not subsidize any particular industry. The have such worthless
public education that they can't find locally-educated workers who can do
fractions, or work a micrometer

